# Water softner overflow question...



## Jklsr55 (Sep 8, 2010)

I installed the 1st softner I have done in almost 20 years today. A brand new unit. I have to go back Thursday. I did not have enough tubing to pipe the overflow to the floor drain. What is the chance this new unit will overflow between now and in the morning?


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

You mean the overflow from the brine tank? If the head is set right there is no chance, and if there's a safety float in the brine tank like there should be there's defintly no chance

Sent from my iPhone 10.5


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Jklsr55 said:


> I installed the 1st softner I have done in almost 20 years today. A brand new unit. I have to go back Thursday. I did not have enough tubing to pipe the overflow to the floor drain. What is the chance this new unit will overflow between now and in the morning?


 
very slim


----------



## bcp2012 (Oct 27, 2012)

Shouldn't over flow at all. The head controls how much water goes into the brine tank on the refill cycle.

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

I would unplug it, just in case it gos into regeneration mode.


----------



## alberteh (Feb 26, 2012)

even if it regens it shouldnt overflow the brine tank unless the float is broked


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

alberteh said:


> even if it regens it shouldnt overflow the brine tank unless the float is broked


True, but I would still bypass it until I had my bases are covered.
I'm sure they can wait 1 more day to use it.


----------



## Jklsr55 (Sep 8, 2010)

I wish I could have unplugged it. I didn't mention it was installed in the the worst private customer I have ever had the pleasure to serve. He was the full grown version of the annoying kid in the first Home Alone movie. The kid who lives across the street and is bothering the guy driving the shuttle service van to the airport?? But not inquisitive because he is interested. Inquisitive to see if you know what your doing because the world is out to rip him off?? Passive aggressive... Anyway... It had been so long I called the company to make sure startup went as planned. Tech support told me to put 3 bags of salt and turn it on. (I checked for leaks prior of course). I remember there being a little more to do @ start up. So there is really very little chance of this thing overflowing until morning?


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Jklsr55 said:


> I wish I could have unplugged it. I didn't mention it was installed in the the worst private customer I have ever had the pleasure to serve. He was the full grown version of the annoying kid in the first Home Alone movie. The kid who lives across the street and is bothering the guy driving the shuttle service van to the airport?? But not inquisitive because he is interested. Inquisitive to see if you know what your doing because the world is out to rip him off?? Passive aggressive... Anyway... It had been so long I called the company to make sure startup went as planned. Tech support told me to put 3 bags of salt and turn it on. (I checked for leaks prior of course). I remember there being a little more to do @ start up. So there is really very little chance of this thing overflowing until morning?


What do you mean by overflow? The overflow port on the brine tank? 

Sent from my iPhone 10.5


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

your fine partner that thing will be fine fyi i usially get a 1/2 barb by 1/2 mip and run it in pvc just the way i do it and brace to wall and floor so it could look plumb and level


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

revenge said:


> your fine partner that thing will be fine fyi i usially get a 1/2 barb by 1/2 mip and run it in pvc just the way i do it and brace to wall and floor so it could look plumb and level


We don't even run the brine tank overflow anywhere cause our systems are outside. 

But I highly recommend If the system is inside to install a safety float in the brine tank

Sent from my iPhone 10.5


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

I hope it's not the regen line. 

Call your customer and tell him to unplug it and bypass it until the morning.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> I hope it's not the regen line.
> .


My thoughts exactly cause if it is there's gonna be a big ass mess

Sent from my iPhone 10.5


----------



## Jklsr55 (Sep 8, 2010)

I am sorry. Yes, the brine tank. I piped the recharge line to the floor drain. But did not have any left for the overflow on the side of the tank. I figured it being a new unit I would be safe until tomorrow. It sits close to a floor drain on a concrete floor.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> I hope it's not the regen line.
> 
> Call your customer and tell him to unplug it and bypass it until the morning.


Even if it were the backwash line and it is unplugged the water will still get softened but can not go into a regeneration cycle.


----------



## Jklsr55 (Sep 8, 2010)

I ran the regeneration cycle while I was there. I wanted to watch it discharge. I cut a whole into the floor drain grid and stuck the end of the discharge line down inside it. It drains fine. I just wasn't sure if the overflow on some of these softeners didn't get full enough to discharge as part of its run cycle. Again, after spending most of my career on large commercial work I need a refresher on some of this residential stuff now and then. Thanks guys...


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Jklsr55 said:


> . I cut a whole into the floor drain grid and stuck the end of the discharge line down inside it.




Man, you just created one hell of a cross connection. 

Make sure you fix that mess when you go back................


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Jklsr55 said:


> I am sorry. Yes, the brine tank. I piped the recharge line to the floor drain. But did not have any left for the overflow on the side of the tank. I figured it being a new unit I would be safe until tomorrow. It sits close to a floor drain on a concrete floor.


You'll be fine then nothing to worry about, except that cross connection you created

Sent from my iPhone 10.5


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

Oh o test are one of times you say wish i never said That


----------



## Jklsr55 (Sep 8, 2010)

I understand the cross connection situation. Here is another softner question in that vien ... Is there any more of a cross connection worry with this situation than say a hose extended into a mop sink? I thought there would be some kind of check valve or what have you online with the recharge pump? Is it MORE of an issue? Are water softners MORE prone to back flow (siphon) issues? I am going tomorrow and take care of this guy.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

usually theres a vb on the mob sink faucet, if you want to run it directly into dran run 11/2 pipe nity into floor drain up wall wye 45 with 2 or 3x11/2 bell reducer on top of wye put two 45 offset away from wall and then the 2 or 3x11/2 bell reducer on top the run on top of those reducers run nitey at 45 with 45 air gap on both connect hoses to pipe with barbed by male fittings work like a champ


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)




----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

my isos suck but you get the drift right


----------



## Jklsr55 (Sep 8, 2010)

Your I so drawing is better than most I see. Trust me. When I mentioned the mop sink I was eluding to any normal plumbing fixture vs a softner. I have actually learned quite a bit about softners I never knew. I do appreciate this forum and everyone's thoughts.


----------

